

Microsoft wins right to sell Word - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8237497.stm

======
phsr
The title is misleading here, Microsoft was granted a stay on the on the
injunction that would prevent them from selling Word. They still need to
appeal or settle the Texas court's ruling if they want to continue to sell
Word after the stay.

------
der_ketzer
I wonder, does someone knows why Microsoft developed Office with such a patent
infrigment?. ¿Did they hope nobody notices?, ¿Didn't do the homework? or just
thought they could give some millions away and everything would be fine again.

~~~
roc
Given the things that have been granted, no-one can ever be sure they aren't
infringing a software patent. As an example, any piece of software
implementing markdown would almost certainly infringe this same patent.
Google's web spider and search engine would probably be found to infringe this
patent.

Microsoft is unpopular and often the 'Bad Guy' in these situations. And i4i
isn't your everyday patent troll.

But this is a bad patent. It's an excellent example of how the process for
granting software and process patents is deeply flawed and in need of review
and reform.

